# Started The Clean Up



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2012)

After hauling out three loads of Cherry I started grabbing some of the pine I limbed up in the summer, I burned three loads before I went to see our neighbor.

zap


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 25, 2012)

Good work ZAP. That fire looks nice. I enjoy standing around one of those with a, ahhh soda, in my hand, yeh that's the ticket. Nice time to have a fire. Some family members think I am a little crazy, but when I have a fire pit right in the back yard it is real nice to enjoy a fire outdoors from time to time. Beats the TV any day!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Good work ZAP. That fire looks nice. I enjoy standing around one of those with a, ahhh soda, in my hand, yeh that's the ticket. Nice time to have a fire. Some family members think I am a little crazy, but when I have a fire pit right in the back yard it is real nice to enjoy a fire outdoors from time to time. Beats the TV any day!


It felt great, I can see myself burning all winter long. Next week we cook our first steaks on it.
zap


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

That fire looks cozy with that snow around. Nothing sticking here yet. You got your plow all ready?


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2012)

It's all set for some snow, looks like it will be awhile but that's ok with me.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 8, 2012)

Just some pics of the clean up, grabbed four loads today then burned one from last week for a total of five. It's looking better each day. Pic 6491 is what I started on, 6493 is after all the biger stuff was hauled away and the rest of the pics are from the fireplace.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 8, 2012)

Lookin good ZAP. Nice work. How did those steaks come out anyway?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 8, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Lookin good ZAP. Nice work. How did those steaks come out anyway?


Perfectttttttttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 8, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Lookin good ZAP. Nice work. How did those steaks come out anyway?


I'll start burning the branches and the smaller stuff from this tomorrow, then take a ride back in the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Grabbed another five loads today, burned one from yesterday and three plus from today. Pic 6507 is what I started on, 6508 is the tree I limbed up, 6510 is the first three loads a the fireplace, 6512 is finishing up the three loads after some hot chocolate brought out by the better half, 6514 is the area I started on, I have some rounds along with a chit load of pine needles left, 6515 is my job for next week, I'm heading up the gut after cleaning up the rotten stuff I'll be limbing up some old pine so we have a trail through that area, 6516 are the last two loads of the day, burned one of them then pushed in some cherry for this week in the Lopi. 6509 is that tree I libed up so I can shoot the gut next week.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

Time consuming work. That is a lot of limbs. Good work though, being out in the fresh air is the best.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Time consuming work. That is a lot of limbs. Good work though, being out in the fresh air is the best.


We have another big pile of pine not far from the pile I did  today, the northside of the woods in this area is a worse, only so much I can get done.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

Gotta leave some for the wildlife ZAP. And you will get to it soon enough. Then another storm will come through and bring down some more trees, creating some more firewood you will have to clean up. Sounds like a good circle to have!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Gotta leave some for the wildlife ZAP. And you will get to it soon enough. Then another storm will come through and bring down some more trees, creating some more firewood you will have to clean up. Sounds like a good circle to have!


Gotta take care of it so we get some regrow going, years of pine needles are smothering it, the pine needles will go on parts of the trails.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

zap said:


> Gotta take care of it so we get some regrow going, years of pine needles are smothering it, the pine needles will go on parts of the trails.


 
How do the pine needles work in the areas where it is wet ZAP? We have some seriously wet areas that I am going to do some ditching in to try to drain and get the trail dried out. Some of the other areas are not that bad, but need something done to make it so they will not get torn up. Figure we will need to try lots of pine needles or some wood chips. We have lots of branches all over the property that could be cleaned up and will create a lot of wood chips.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> How do the pine needles work in the areas where it is wet ZAP? We have some seriously wet areas that I am going to do some ditching in to try to drain and get the trail dried out. Some of the other areas are not that bad, but need something done to make it so they will not get torn up. Figure we will need to try lots of pine needles or some wood chips. We have lots of branches all over the property that could be cleaned up and will create a lot of wood chips.


They work great (I'll get a pic for next week if they are not covered with snow) one of the first spots I used them was a low wet spot on the trail just below a hill, it took about eight loads but it did the trick, it's changing to dirt after two years.

You'll  see me doing alot of trail work next year with the pine needles. Do you have a chipper for your Kubota?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> How do the pine needles work in the areas where it is wet ZAP? We have some seriously wet areas that I am going to do some ditching in to try to drain and get the trail dried out. Some of the other areas are not that bad, but need something done to make it so they will not get torn up. Figure we will need to try lots of pine needles or some wood chips. We have lots of branches all over the property that could be cleaned up and will create a lot of wood chips.


Post 14 I think, in picture 5238 is the spot I'm talking about, we add some each year.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pine-needle-removal.87099/#post-1138996


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

zap said:


> They work great (I'll get a pic for next week if they are not covered with snow) one of the first spots I used them was a low wet spot on the trail just below a hill, it took about eight loads but it did the trick, it's changing to dirt after two years.
> 
> You'll see me doing alot of trail work next year with the pine needles. Do you have a chipper for your Kubota?


 
No. I have been looking into chippers a bit. Would be nice to rent one a few times a year after lining up a bunch of work for it. But even nicer to have one for the tractor. A three point hitch would be nice, so would a self contained one on a trailer.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's see. That is a piece of property with a lot of acreage with timber, a camper at some point, a chipper, a ..................   I need a bigger balance in the bank account.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

A bigger bank account is very hard in NYS, it's going to get even tougher for our area.

We would like to have a bigger bank account, would you like to purchase some fairly used pine needles?


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

zap said:


> A bigger bank account is very hard in NYS, it's going to get even tougher for our area.
> 
> We would like to have a bigger bank account, would you like to purchase some fairly used pine needles?


 
 No thanks. We have plenty of those on the family's property which is mostly all White Pine! Got any acreage you would like to part with?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> No thanks. We have plenty of those on the family's property which is mostly all White Pine! Got any acreage you would like to part with?


Put those needles to work. Acreage, no! The wife did start talking about the cabin again so it looks like I'll be back in that area working on some stump removal with some cleanup of some new dead stuff that came down.

Not sure yet if we will build it on skids,pier blocks or poured piers.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonna Tubes are nice. I have used them many, many times. Or you could see if your wife wants something that is relocateable.






 Hey. You never know. They change their minds.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 15, 2012)

The pole saw would not start but I limbed up what I could an grabbed what was on the forest floor, hauled four loads to the fireplace...burned three. It did open up two new trails in that area.

Pic 6531 is the four loads, pic 6532 is when I let it burn down for the night.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2012)

I pulled the spark plug on the pole saw then cleaned it good with a wire brush on the drill, worked fine today. I took seven loads of pine branches that were down along with what I limbed up today to the fireplace.

Because of the wind (not real bad) but suppose to ramp up I burned about one load.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the big mess up front, some is some nice Cherry but the rest is pine. I hope to have it cleaned up by next fall if not before.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 17, 2012)

Boy Zap, I wish I was your neighbor.  We'd have us a full time job cleaning up the local woods, we'd be set for decades with firewood!


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 17, 2012)

Ya' gotta' be kiddin' zap......you'll have that done by this weekend.
Scotty, on the other hand.......I'm beginning to worry about. Especially w/o pics.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Boy Zap, I wish I was your neighbor. We'd have us a full time job cleaning up the local woods, we'd be set for decades with firewood!


Getting the wood supply ahead 6 plus years put our property the house is on at the end of the list, time to get caught up. I would need a bigger fireplace for burning if some of you guys came up, not sure I have enough food for ya!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Getting the wood supply ahead 6 plus years put our property the house is on at the end of the list, time to get caught up. I would need a bigger fireplace for burning if some of you guys came up, not sure I have enough food for ya!


 Oh, but you guys SURE KNOW HOW TO COOK!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Oh, but you guys SURE KNOW HOW TO COOK!!


Are you getting rain tonight?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 19, 2012)

zap said:


> Getting the wood supply ahead 6 plus years put our property the house is on at the end of the list, time to get caught up. I would need a bigger fireplace for burning if some of you guys came up, not sure I have enough food for ya!


 

I don't eat much...How much beer you got?? LOL


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I don't eat much...How much beer you got?? LOL


None, but we can change that in a hurry.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

I started some limbing up of some old White Pines in a new area, burned about 10-12 loads of dead white pine. I had to shovel out the fireplace first, started out small with some twigs then went bigger, used  a newspaper with 3 fire starters.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh. That looks like a nice situation for a beer and a chair.


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

zap, are you Swiss?


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 2, 2013)

Only four loads today, still limbing up some old white pines in the same area I worked last week.

Pictured is the first load. I'm making a trail to a downed white pine that I'll mill up this year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 3, 2013)

Just more pics of the work limbing up these old white pine.Pic 6858 & 6870 are e before and after, 6861 & 62 are of load number two after we had some coals going,6863 & 64 are some dead standing I dropped,6867,68 & 69 is a tall maple that would never become a good tree so it became deer food.

We did cook burgers over the coals, I forgot to take the damn pics. Next week I plan on limbing up more white pine just west of this, after next week I should be close to that white pine I plan of milling.

The snow is still deep in spots, buried the rhino (up past the frame) but the shovel did the job.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 9, 2013)

I worked on limbing up some white pine for a few hours, I did a total of five trees then burned three loads in the fireplace. In pic 6888 - 001 you can see the big part of a white pine that came down which I plan on milling.

Last week I cut these very small maples down for the deer, they hit the buds. Pics 6884,6885 & 6886.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 9, 2013)

I had to work inside a building today  , I don't like you anymore ZAP.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 9, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> I had to work inside a building today  , I don't like you anymore ZAP.


I wanted more work done today but we went for an early dinner then to the SLU vs Colgate hockey game, SLU won again tonight so they took the three game series 2-0. I'll be back at it tomorrow in some short sleeves.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2013)

I limbed up a bunch of white pine trees, I finally will have room for the rhino in this area. I've been working east to west but next weekend I hope to work south to north cutting the dead standing along with the smaller trees that will never be good trees. The first two pictures are a before and after of that area.

I burned seven loads today with a chit load left on the ground. Some of the deer are finding the new area.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks good ZAP. I haven't had venison the way I like it in a while. Cut thin, very small steak, fried in a pan with butter, onions and pepper. Place greasy, buttery pieces on fresh Italian bread with onions and peppers on top, add salt and pepper.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 12, 2013)

Venison, it's maple syrup time, with some pancakes,

I can finally say we lost a chit load of snow, I ran the trail in the area I've been working yesterday afternoon, sloppy is the best way I could describe it. The bad thing is the driveway won't melt down to the gravel, it will be like glass tomorrow morning so later this afternoon a 30 gallon garbage can of ashes from earlier in the year will be put to use after I do some plowing with the rhino.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 12, 2013)

The whole driveway....all of it, plus the walk up to the house, and the drive beside the pole barn is one big azz sheet of ice after the thaw/refreeze.
I don't skate......purposely.
Can't wait to get back in the woods. Nice pics zap.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 12, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> The whole driveway....all of it, plus the walk up to the house, and the drive beside the pole barn is one big azz sheet of ice after the thaw/refreeze.
> I don't skate......purposely.
> Can't wait to get back in the woods. Nice pics zap.


I hit the ground once this year because I never put on the ice cleats that go over my boots, never again. The warm weather bugs out of here after today so it's off the pellet stove back to the wood stove.

Once the cold weather returns it should make it easier for the rhino on the trails but it will be two more weeks before I can get some of the downed wood I want.

They have flood watches south of us (up in elevation) some of that feeds the brook so with the ice breaking up on the banks we could get an ice jam, the still have the big excavator by the bridge on our property just incase the ice builds up against the bridge.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 13, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Boy Zap, I wish I was your neighbor. We'd have us a full time job cleaning up the local woods, we'd be set for decades with firewood!


 What's this WE chit!  Plenty of Hemlock down  we would have plenty to do along with some fishing in the brook.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 16, 2013)

Last week I limbed up the white pines in this area, today I took the dead standing which left us another trail for the rhino so I can continue the work come spring.


----------

